# My Greatest Slingshot Shot Ever !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out today and played around shooting heavy slings and some lighter single strand 2040 tubed slings for fun.

Shot practice shots and was having fun with the heavier tubes. I changed slings to use my light tubes and have some more practice and as I was shooting across from an old dilapidated barn a big feral pigeon landed high on the barn roof.

I took careful aim, drew back and let a 5/16" steel ball fly. Within warp speed I saw the pigeon fall backwards from the roof, he didn't fly off, I did not hear the ball hit the roof and I saw the other pigeons take off, I think I hit him I said to myself !

I ran around the barn dodging the exposed rusty nails, trash and broken glass. I walked around the back looking on the ground but did not see him, so I assumed he was on the ground hiding, or maybe the shot just knocked him down and he took off in the high grass or did fly off where I could not see.

As I'm walking around under the roof ledge I passed a empty wash tub that was just under the ledge facing up and half filled with rain water ------ and there he was, dead as a door nail .... I was amazed ..... the shot hit him in the neck and that was it. I lasered the shot when I got back and it was a lasered 51 yard shot ... SAY WHAT !!!

Below is a pic with the little sling I used and the bird .... amazing, absolutely amazing, I'm still in shock, by far that was the longest I ever shot anything with a slingshot .... I guess my practicing is paying off ;- )

wll


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

That is a crazy long shot! Way to go!


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dangggggg that’s a crazy shot, congrats.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Wow! That is impressive.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Yes, that is a shot worth celebrating!

Single 2040s and 5/16 (8mm) are a good combination.

And, yes, practice helps!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Shooting ther ????


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow, that's amazing. That little sling is a power house. Great shooting brotha hopefully there is more to come.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Vert nice


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

wll said:


> Went out today and played around shooting heavy slings and some lighter single strand 2040 tubed slings for fun.
> Shot practice shots and was having fun with the heavier tubes. I changed slings to use my light tubes and have some more practice and as I was shooting across from an old dilapidated barn a big feral pigeon landed high on the barn roof.
> 
> I took careful aim, drew back and let a 5/16" steel ball fly. Within warp speed I saw the pigeon fall backwards from the roof, he didn't fly off, I did not hear the ball hit the roof and I saw the other pigeons take off, I think I hit him I said to myself !
> ...


well done, congratulations !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

That's an incredible shot!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Woah! Amazing shot!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Dang! Sniper shot! Congrats!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Nicely done brother! Thats a banger 51 yards, give yourself a pat on the back haha!


----------

